# jandaz daisey



## Guest

https://plus.google.com/photos/104744416016270728964/albums/5692743231579944065

janice xxx


----------



## embee

Wow - absolutely stunning


----------



## Fifi

embee said:


> Wow - absolutely stunning


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Guest

love your 2 girls and found your pics and info exellant beautiful girls janice


----------



## lola24

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: OMG!!!!! How yummy is she?!!! What colour would she be called? choc tri?
You have the most amazing coloured pups!


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> love your 2 girls and found your pics and info exellant beautiful girls janice


If you mean Flo and Rem then thanks. Although Daisy is dreamy, it's your red litters that always grab my attention - I would love to have a deep red girl someday...


----------



## colpa110

I agree , incredible colours, simply gorgeous...wouldn't mind one like that myself!


----------



## Mogdog

romeo said:


> https://plus.google.com/photos/104744416016270728964/albums/5692743231579944065
> 
> janice xxx


Wow, beautiful! Apricot muzzle, choc head and roan body ... what amazing colouring.


----------



## Guest

mandy i have amazing reds at the momment as they get older i will post pics but here is a pic of oone of last years kids janice 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lola24

colpa110 said:


> I agree , incredible colours, simply gorgeous...wouldn't mind one like that myself!


me too!!


----------



## Turi

lola24 said:


> :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: OMG!!!!! How yummy is she?!!! What colour would she be called? choc tri?
> You have the most amazing coloured pups!


Took the words right out of my mouth 

Turi x


----------



## lola24

romeo said:


> mandy i have amazing reds at the momment as they get older i will post pics but here is a pic of oone of last years kids janice
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I think i _need_ one of these!! How gorgeous!! what colour parents throw your reds and the lovely daisey?


----------



## mandym

Omg absolutely love her,she is stunning!!!! xxx


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> mandy i have amazing reds at the momment as they get older i will post pics but here is a pic of oone of last years kids janice


Beautiful... Will have to have a red someday  I think that Remy is a deep apricot rather than a red as she has a mix of auburn and buff rather than the deep, consistent red you have??? The pic of the red litter on your website is amazing. What colour are mum and dad?


----------



## Guest

lola24 said:


> I think i _need_ one of these!! How gorgeous!! what colour parents throw your reds and the lovely daisey?


i always get red when i breed with either pepper ,goldie rusty,armani or grandad pablo they are all from the red poodle lines (all mini pedigree poodles ) windanna , forestflame, ludwich ,donpipique ,last 2 italian lines to my knowledge there is no other colour in these lines no apricot or white etc ,i now have cockapoos who carry these red lines ,when puppies are bred from a red parent they never ever fade like apricots , the red lines are not so prevelant now in the uk ... i am lucky i have 2 males and 3 females in poodles love the red ...........


----------



## lola24

romeo said:


> i always get red when i breed with either pepper ,goldie rusty,armani or grandad pablo they are all from the red poodle lines (all mini pedigree poodles ) windanna , forestflame, ludwich ,donpipique ,last 2 italian lines to my knowledge there is no other colour in these lines no apricot or white etc ,i now have cockapoos who carry these red lines ,when puppies are bred from a red parent they never ever fade like apricots , the red lines are not so prevelant now in the uk ... i am lucky i have 2 males and 3 females in poodles love the red ...........


The deep red is such a striking colour, what colour would daisey be classed as?


----------



## Mogdog

Grandad Pablo must be Maisie's dad(?)

I love the reds too, maybe it will be the colour of 2012!


----------



## karen pearce

OMG thats the most amazing colours ive seen,beautiful.!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

lola24 said:


> The deep red is such a striking colour, what colour would daisey be classed as?


well im open to suggestions mandy help ??? i think black and tan predominatly with cream paws and white chest mum was a black and tan spaniel and dad pablo draw your own conclusions !!


----------



## lola24

i meant the choc/tan/white roan in the first link- sorry, i thought she was called daisey!


----------



## loobylou

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

I am such a happy bunny at the moment!!!!!!!!

Don't know who will be posting pictures more - me or Janice


----------



## Dee123

Daisy is an absolute stunner. Such beautiful colours and lovely coat.


----------



## JoJo

Worth coming online for this thread .... yummy cockapoos 

Daisy is so unusual ... what would we call her? I think I need to have another look such lovely markings .... I like unusual  Is their some roan in her coat too? 

And the reds .. well lovely deep colouring ... great start to the New Year  

I still have a choccy craving though


----------



## Janev1000

Now my red craving is fuelled even more! Janice you must keep breeding your reds - I want one! Daisy is very striking too.


----------



## Ceedo718

This is Alexis, I must say I haven't seen a cockapoo that looks similar to her have you guys?


----------



## M&M's mummy

What were Alexis parents?


----------



## Ceedo718

No idea, I'm still trying to find out


----------



## mandym

I actually think she looks like a choc roan and tan,very unusual in a cockapoo because ive seen choc roan and blue roan but have only seen blue roan with the tan in a cockapoo but not choc roan,if you ever have a baby like this again janice,she is coming to aberdeen lol xxx


----------



## JoJo

mandym said:


> I actually think she looks like a choc roan and tan,very unusual in a cockapoo because ive seen choc roan and blue roan but have only seen blue roan with the tan in a cockapoo but not choc roan,if you ever have a baby like this again janice,she is coming to aberdeen lol xxx


Choc Roan & Tan sounds like a good name for Jandaz Daisey's colouring .... 

Mandy you are naughty ... wanting another puppy .. oh well its the New Year, why not hey ....


----------



## lady amanda

gorgeous pictures


----------



## Fiver

Janice the red cockerpoo,what cross is she....american/english?


----------



## Ceedo718

First trip to the grommer


----------



## Dee123

Hello Johnnie. She is a bit like my Milo. I've posted pics of him on another thread.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Alexis is lovely  but definitely seems to be much more cocker than poodle, but still gorgeous  But I haven't seen cockapoos quite like it tbh, although there may be more in the USA?

Daisey is gorgeous as well 
& I love your reds! Really dark, amazing colour Janice


----------



## Sandrucella

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Alexis is lovely  but definitely seems to be much more cocker than poodle, but still gorgeous  But I haven't seen cockapoos quite like it tbh, although there may be more in the USA?
> 
> Daisey is gorgeous as well
> & I love your reds! Really dark, amazing colour Janice


Jandaz is a renowned PUPPY FARM


----------



## Sandrucella

Go to Farms of Shame
to find out all you need to know about Jandaz


----------

